# How weird are you?



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

On a scale of 0-10, 5 being average. Most CM enthusiasts (and musicians) I know are weirder than average.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

I'm just not sure my personal weird-o-meter is calibrated correctly, and it appears to not be self-calibrating. 

So, here's some random gibberish instead.

Goolk djup p'dasch miphoogkt! Zvool dorg sna ptoot.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

I judge "weird" by how many friends I have who are weirder than me. That'd be one.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I am avant-garde


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I think I'm weird, but I'm too weird to be the judge of how weird I am, and I think being weird like me is normal for me, but I still think some people are weirder, so I have no idea, and this sentence should end right here.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

What a weird poll...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I chose (3). Obviously everybody's a bit weird, and it would be weird not to admit it. But after a perfectly respectable bourgeois upbringing, I can't possibly shame my parents and teachers, pastors and masters.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have done loads of 'normal' things in my life, but also things that are not in line with the vast majority. I guess though that most people will be like that, so I put myself in the middle of the scale.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

The fact that I voted on this poll would suggest I’m weirder than I thought!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I may have a few minor foibles but otherwise I am a paragon of averageness.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Knorf said:


> I'm just not sure my personal weird-o-meter is calibrated correctly, and it appears to not be self-calibrating.
> 
> So, here's some random gibberish instead.
> 
> *Goolk djup p'dasch miphoogkt! Zvool dorg sna ptoot.*


...oh crap, I understood this......wierdo alert.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

*Relitive to what?????*


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

“We're all a little weird. And life is a little weird. And when we find someone whose weirdness is compatible with ours, we join up with them and fall into mutually satisfying weirdness — and call it love — true love.”


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Being 'conventional' (like me) is probably the weirdest of all, these days.


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

I chose "7" because I think I am quite weird - owning a clip-in frog bow with frogs which look intentionally like guinea pigs...
And perhaps also that I play the viol - of all this rare instrument. Also I never wear trousers but always a skirt or a dress.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Musicaterina said:


> I chose "7" because I think I am quite weird - owning a clip-in frog bow with frogs which look intentionally like guinea pigs...
> And perhaps also that I play the viol - of all this rare instrument. Also I never wear trousers but always a skirt or a dress.


:lol::lol::lol:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I live in Canada and I don't watch hockey. I guess that makes me very weird. But actually, I think one of my friends is weirder than I am, so that makes him very weird. 

But I have no idea what it means and what it takes to be normal. There's nowt so queer as folk.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

senza sordino said:


> I live in Canada and I don't watch hockey. I guess that makes me very weird. But actually, I think one of my friends is weirder than I am, so that makes him very weird. But I have no idea what it means and what it takes to be normal. There's nowt so queer as folk.


I live in Czech Republic and don't watch hockey either, although it is considered a national sport here as well. When we won the olympic gold medal in Nagano, I was one of the few Czechs who did not watch the finale. But that is my attitude to pretty much all sport. I like doing some sport, but I never enjoy watching it.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a collection of oil pull rings from quart bottles. Does that make me weird. That I posted incessantly on bobistheoilguy.com for a number of years and obsessed over motor oil makes me weird, but there are a lot of those weirdo's at that site. My son and I stopped in at the auto shop, which always has a nice oily greasy smell, to take in the aroma. We always enjoy that odor being in our cars coming from repairs. I like to sniff new books, binders and other materials for the vinyl odor (probably going to get cancer from it if I keep it up).

I have tasted gasoline, motor oil, transmission fluid, and axle lube, none of these on purpose. Maybe a suction pump would be a better idea to move these fluids than trying to start a syphon with my mouth.

Here is my latest weird idea, but it is very practical. I alternate nail clipping from one hand to the other by about a week so that I never end up not able to pick a dime off the table or other tasks that some bit of a fingernail is needed for. Wish I had thought of this one about 5 decades ago.

Now after these confessions, I think i did not rate myself weirdly enough in the poll.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

senza sordino said:


> I live in Canada and I don't watch hockey. I guess that makes me very weird. But actually, I think one of my friends is weirder than I am, so that makes him very weird.
> 
> But I have no idea what it means and what it takes to be normal. There's nowt so queer as folk.





Jacck said:


> I live in Czech Republic and don't watch hockey either, although it is considered a national sport here as well. When we won the olympic gold medal in Nagano, I was one of the few Czechs who did not watch the finale. But that is my attitude to pretty much all sport. I like doing some sport, but I never enjoy watching it.


I live in the US and don't watch football, so maybe that makes me weird. Actually, I don't watch or play any sport, never interested me.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

adriesba said:


> I live in the US and don't watch football, so maybe that makes me weird. Actually, I don't watch or play any sport, never interested me.


I am with you for the most part, though I did enjoy playing baseball for a while. It was low key with several homeschool families. Kids are grown and on their own, so the baseball kind of fell through. There is something very satisfying about whacking the ball with a wooden bad. Don't even get me started on metal bats--I despise the things.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

Jacck said:


> I live in Czech Republic and don't watch hockey either, although it is considered a national sport here as well. When we won the olympic gold medal in Nagano, I was one of the few Czechs who did not watch the finale.


Even I watched that game! It was awesome!

But, yeah: I'm an avowed sports fan. Arsenal in particular, a Gooner till I die.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I went for 6 because I do yoga and heavy metal. I also talk to birds. Did you know you can do that?


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

SixFootScowl said:


> I am with you for the most part, though I did enjoy playing baseball for a while. It was low key with several homeschool families. Kids are grown and on their own, so the baseball kind of fell through. There is something very satisfying about whacking the ball with a wooden bad. Don't even get me started on metal bats--I despise the things.


Some people I know play softball and have complained about metal bats.

Actually, to say I never had any interest in any sport would be an exaggeration. I was into archery several years ago and got fairly decent at it winning a few medals in small local competitions. But when the string on my bow got dislocated, I never really got back into it. Guess it just couldn't hold my interest anymore. Most of my friends are into sports. When a sunny day would come, they might be doing practice or something, and I just would rather be in the woods looking at insects, trees, and wildflowers! :lol:


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Am I weird because I don't understand why threads start with polls - why not just ask the question and wait for the replys. Or am I really really weird for replying to a thread that started with a poll, a concept I claim to dislike the idea of.
What am I talking about - weird!


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I went for 6 because I do* yoga* and *heavy metal*. I also talk to birds. Did you know you can do that?


Heavy Metal Yoga - umm I feel a little business idea brewing 

The 'Mountain' pose/position - could be practised to the sound of Mississippi Queen!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

adriesba said:


> Some people I know play softball and have complained about metal bats.
> 
> Actually, to say I never had any interest in any sport would be an exaggeration. I was into archery several years ago and got fairly decent at it winning a few medals in small local competitions. But when the string on my bow got dislocated, I never really got back into it. Guess it just couldn't hold my interest anymore. Most of my friends are into sports. When a sunny day would come, they might be doing practice or something, and I just would rather be in the woods looking at insects, trees, and wildflowers! :lol:


Not fond of softball either. My wife actually played on the Men's Senior Baseball League (one of the first two women to be on that league here in the Detroit area) and joined a womens' baseball team unfortunately it was the same year of the team's demise. It was called the Detroit Danger. She did get to play in a tournament though. She is better at sports than I am, having been on varsity basketball in high school and played a lot of softball back in the day. My daughter is a baseball umpire (will not do softball, and prefers high school as the kids are more competent and better behaved than the younger groups).


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> Being 'conventional' (like me) is probably the weirdest of all, these days.


I find it weird that you think you're conventional!


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Barbebleu said:


> I find it weird that you think you're conventional!


I doubt anyone on this forum can truly be considered conventional. It's a classical music forum - there's one fairly niche interest already!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Malx said:


> Heavy Metal Yoga - umm I feel a little business idea brewing
> 
> The 'Mountain' pose/position - could be practised to the sound of Mississippi Queen!


Don't forget the beer!


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I also talk to birds. Did you know you can do that?


That's only weird if you expect an answer.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I also talk to birds. Did you know you can do that?


I'm 23 and I like birdwatching. I think that definitely puts me in the "weird" category, among other things.

Not to use my age to make myself sound special, like you often see in any YouTube comments section for a popular Classical music vid:
"I'm 13 and I listen to Beethoven! All the other kids listen to Justin Bieber!"

Wow, way to go champ. You're reaaaal special alright.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I am 5 and listen to Stockhausen before kindergarten.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> On a scale of 0-10, 5 being average. Most CM enthusiasts (and musicians) I know are weirder than average.


I don't consider myself weird at all. 
I voted 2 because no one is perfectly not weird.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Some people consider weirdness when they talk about music, food, drink, hobbies, fashion, opinions, etc. They might consider non-normative fashionistas who have piercings and strange tattoos, all of which I have none. And so I'm a different kind of weird.

1) 28 year old woman, never pierced my ears, also never had a significant other
2) I have lack of interest in food and drink in general
3) I have lack of interest in fashion, cosmetics and other consumer goods
4) I'm in a niche career field (classical flute)
5) I don't watch TV almost at all, but am an avid geek for certain sci-fi/fantasy/fiction franchises
6) I watch YouTube more than anything else, and I watch video gaming
7) My lack of interest in most hobbies/subjects except a handful of things makes me difficult to talk to
8) The things I really do want to talk about and/or knowledgeable about tend to get push-back either because it's too obscure or really just off-putting, like classical music


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Some people consider weirdness when they talk about music, food, drink, hobbies, fashion, opinions, etc. They might consider non-normative fashionistas who have piercings and strange tattoos, all of which I have none. And so I'm a different kind of weird.
> 
> 1) 28 year old woman, never pierced my ears, also never had a significant other
> 2) I have lack of interest in food and drink in general
> ...


I can relate to #7 and #8. It can be so hard to make conversation with people!

It doesn't seem to me that #6 is all that weird though. Lots of people watch YouTube, and many do watch video game related content there. Strangely enough, despite being home more last year, I watched only maybe four movies the whole year. But I did watch YouTube just about everyday.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm perfectly normal. Everyone else is weird.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Some people consider weirdness when they talk about music, food, drink, hobbies, fashion, opinions, etc. They might consider non-normative fashionistas who have piercings and strange tattoos, all of which I have none. And so I'm a different kind of weird.
> 
> 1) 28 year old woman, never pierced my ears, also never had a significant other
> 2) I have lack of interest in food and drink in general
> ...


You must feel really at home on TC then!:lol: My wife is always having a pop at me for spending time here.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

eljr said:


> no one is perfectly not weird.


My wife called me a perfect idiot. I said, "Don't be silly, nobody's perfect."


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

My ex girlfriend who is Vietnamese used to look at me and say, "you weir" And I'd say "no, he's in the Grateful Dead."


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Barbebleu said:


> You must feel really at home on TC then!:lol: My wife is always having a pop at me for spending time here.


I used to be! I used to hang out here all the time between 2011-2013, then I dropped off. I went other places. I feel like a lot of topics that we went over back in those days, people just kinda cycled back through them over the years, and when I wanted to talk about Russian music, I got less and less feedback from people to the point I've kinda stopped participating. But I still lurk! I check messages if anyone needs some housekeeping (I am mod technically, just a janitor).


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I used to be! I used to hang out here all the time between 2011-2013, then I dropped off. I went other places. I feel like a lot of topics that we went over back in those days, people just kinda cycled back through them over the years, and when I wanted to talk about Russian music, I got less and less feedback from people to the point I've kinda stopped participating. But I still lurk! I check messages if anyone needs some housekeeping (I am mod technically, just a janitor).


Lovely to see you here anyway! Hope you're well & in good spirits. :tiphat:


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm perfectly normal. Everyone else is weird.


 The whole world's mad accept thee and me but even thee is a wee bit queer .


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

I am not weird, but very callous as commented by some people who know me in real life or frenzic by the others. I have difficulty in sharing emotion with people, do not like it or want to, but have too much sympathy for animals while showing repulsion to some insects like roaches and mouches. I can not feel indifference to anything, for example, I do not use poison to kill off roaches in my house for fear of hurting lizards which always dwell nearby and feed on the roaches. People would say I am indifferent to hygiene, I just do not want to hurt the lizards, so I will only kill the roaches manually one by one when see it. But this way can never stop the roaches once for all. The show of indifference from me is either of ignorance or hatred, so I never tolerate anything on purpose, however I might look like trying, as long as my power reaches and can protect the things I love.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

Knorf said:


> Goolk djup p'dasch miphoogkt! Zvool dorg sna ptoot.


I read and mostly understand that . *Moobubbu ptoot *.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Ariasexta said:


> I am not weird, but very callous as commented by some people who know me in real life or frenzic by the others. I have difficulty in sharing emotion with people, do not like it or want to, but have too much sympathy for animals while showing repulsion to some insects like roaches and mouches. I can not feel indifference to anything, for example, I do not use poison to kill off roaches in my house for fear of hurting lizards which always dwell nearby and feed on the roaches. People would say I am indifferent to hygiene, I just do not want to hurt the lizards, so I will only kill the roaches manually one by one when see it. But this way can never stop the roaches once for all. The show of indifference from me is either of ignorance or hatred, so I never tolerate anything on purpose, however I might look like trying, as long as my power reaches and can protect the things I love.


One word: garlic.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

NoCoPilot said:


> One word: garlic.


Good advice, I will try in kitchen. I also welcome the ants in my house(cement block house), so never use poison anywhere. I am using trap box now in my reading room.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I have my OCD tendencies which preoccupy my mind. I put myself at an 8. All my friends are weird, though, and I like it that way.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I am neither concerned to be considered weird by others nor concerned by the weirdness of others. I enjoy Beethoven, Gottschalk and Django Reinhardt, grow alpine plants, identify slugs and snails to species, never gamble. Does any of that make me weird? You may think it does: frankly, my dears, I don't give a damn.


----------



## ToneDeaf&Senile (May 20, 2010)

I'm a person whose likes and opinions tend to differ from the 'norm'. (Liking Classical Music and caring nothing for sports, for instance). As such, I've long suspected that the public at large would consider me weird, or at least eccentric, to the all-but-nonexistent extent it considers me at all. That said, these past five-some years have shaken my faith in humanity. When I see so much out-and-out screwiness perpetuated by a considerable percentage of the populace, it dawns on me more and more that, in the greater scheme of things, I'm a rank amateur in the weirdness hierarchy. Which won't stop others from seeing me as weird.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

ToneDeaf&Senile said:


> I'm a person whose likes and opinions tend to differ from the 'norm'. (Liking Classical Music and caring nothing for sports, for instance).


'
I am with you 100% on that. I don't want to be like the masses.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Is there a special forum for weirdos?


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm perfectly normal, it's everyone else who's out of there minds


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Dan Ante said:


> Is there a special forum for weirdos?


Yes. It's mostly harmless.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

My beard dangles dready from a smile . When it gets beyond my belly-button I give
it little snip . Sometimes when feeling festive a green feather is there .


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

What I don't get about these poll options is exceptionally normal and average weird sounds like the same thing to me. I place myself in just a bit off from exceptionally normal internally. I just have a lot of sarcasm, which is a sort of coping mechanism to remain normal.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Dan Ante said:


> Is there a special forum for weirdos?


Look around you. Yes. You're in it.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Ariasexta said:


> Good advice, I will try in kitchen.


Yes, cockroaches can be delicious that way, lightly buttered and fried.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> What I don't get about these poll options is exceptionally normal and average weird sounds like the same thing to me. I place myself in just a bit off from exceptionally normal internally. I just have a lot of sarcasm, which is a sort of coping mechanism to remain normal.


It seems to me that 'weird' is the cool thing to be, suggesting that one is somehow above the run-of-the-mill 'normal'.

I am 'weird' - you are 'bizarre' - he/she/it is 'grotesque'.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Phil loves classical said:


> I just have a lot of sarcasm, which is a sort of coping mechanism to remain normal.


Someone like you would say that, wouldn't they?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

NoCoPilot said:


> Someone like you would say that, wouldn't they?


Ya, I do wonder about that.


----------



## kfriegedank (Feb 27, 2020)

I think my value of freedom, use of critical thinking skills and desire for the return to primitivism easily makes me a 10 on the scale.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

So far I am the only one to consider oneself as avant-garde. I am surprised nobody else has.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> So far I am the only one to consider oneself as avant-garde. I am surprised nobody else has.


But remember the words of Robert Burns - O would some power the giftie gie us, to see ourselves as others see us!

Intriguing, however - in what ways do you see yourself as avant-garde?


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

ArtMusic said:


> So far I am the only one to consider oneself as avant-garde. I am surprised nobody else has.


I'm more like avant-aclue.


----------

